# Como se pronuncia "até" em carioca?



## fekke

Como é a fonética da palavra "até" com a pronunciação do RJ?

Obrigado!

Fede


----------



## Outsider

[aˈtɛ], creio eu. Poderá haver uma ligeira ditongação, [aˈtɛɐ̯], mas pode ignorá-la numa primeira aproximação.


----------



## Vanda

Até, em qualquer falar brasileiro, é pronunciado do mesmo jeito.


----------



## Outsider

Então, é [aˈtɛ] de certeza.


----------



## MariBR

Oi!
No dia a dia, algumas vezes também se diz "té".
Ex. Até mais! = Té mais!


----------



## fekke

Bom. Então não se fala 'atchi. Eu queria saber isso. Obrigado!


----------



## Vanda

Não, porque este acento ´(agudo) abre o som, portanto: é, ó, sempre aberto.


----------



## fekke

Obrigado Vanda e vocês todos


----------



## WAMORZINHO

Vanda, acho que nossos vizinhos cariocas estendem um pouco mais o é e acrescentam um leve i entre o *t* e o *e*.
Fica algo como At_i_é.
Eu e minhas loucuras!!


----------



## Vanda

Sim, você e suas loucuras. Neste caso não tem como mudar a pronúncia do t, nem para mim que o pronuncio como os cariocas.


----------



## WAMORZINHO

Ah! Você também pronuncia com o i?
Pois eu falo até e interrompo após o é.
Carioque*x* pronuncia meio arrastado!!


----------



## Alandria

Outsider said:


> Poderá haver uma ligeira ditongação, [aˈtɛɐ̯]



Sim, eles põem esse "azinho" átono no final, poâ! 
É curioso como lembram os portuenses de Portugal nesse aspecto (inserção exagerada de vogais), mas daí eu já estou fungindo do tópico...


----------



## Outsider

Alandria said:


> Sim, eles põem esse "azinho" átono no final, poâ!


Põem-na certamente em muitas palavras, mas possivelmente não em "até". Eu não tinha bem a certeza quando respondi, e acredito mais na Vanda do que nas minhas impressões.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Outsider said:


> Põem-na certamente em muitas palavras, mas possivelmente não em "até". Eu não tinha bem a certeza quando respondi, e acredito mais na Vanda do que nas minhas impressões.



Sou carioca e cheguei a rir pela dúvida trazida... Conforme a Vanda já disse, pronunciamos esta palavra como se fala: até. 
Não é atié, não é atchi, não é achi, não é atchim nem axé. É simplesmente até.

Té +.


----------

